# oh no, it's zappy!



## sheri_gurney (Aug 12, 2015)

Yesterday,  I made my first ever batch of liquid soap. I used Irishlass' s tutorial from http://www.soapmakingforum.co/showthread.php?t=46114  
It all went pretty smoothly until today, when I went to dilute it. I checked a couple of places, no zap. I only wanted to dilute some of my paste today, so I git it diluting in jars, then started transferring the rest of the paste into a zip lock bag for storage. Right in the middle of the bottom was an area that was whiter and more opaque than the rest.  I tested it,  and it still zaps.  Now what?  Can I just leave it to sit for awhile longer? http:// http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=46114


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi Sheri!

If it were me, I would just remove the zappy/opaque part and let it sit somewhere, keeping an eye on it and then checking it for zap again after a few days.


IrishLass


----------



## Susie (Aug 13, 2015)

^What IrishLass said.  I have had this happen.  Just give it a time out.


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 13, 2015)

Yep, patience is a virtue. Sometimes soapers get too worried about fixing things right away when a little "tincture of time" is the best remedy.


----------



## sheri_gurney (Aug 13, 2015)

Thanks everyone, I'll let it sit! On a positive note, at least I now I know what  zap feels like, I was always a little worried I wouldn't recognize it!;-)


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Aug 13, 2015)

I totally failed when making my first LS and it ended up sappy for some time. Leaving it on the naughty step brought it in to line, though. Time really does help a lot of the....um, time.


----------

